# Can anyone tell me about this old Triple Barrel Pistol



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I guy that works across the street from me collects cap guns. He bought a box of them at a rummage and this was mixed in! It is a real working gun and I'm wondering if anybody knows anything about it!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It looks like it would kick like a horse! Thats all I know!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like you could set up three targets side by side and hit the bulleye on all three by aiming at the midlle one from the right distance!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was wondering how you and your daughter and wife all got deer at the same time this year!!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You could take out three miserable Broncos fans all in one shot!!!
 
I got more, should I keep talking???? :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen a pistol exactly like that before. One of my buddy's dads is a gun collector and he had one of those at his house. I will see if I can dig up any info.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> You could take out three miserable Broncos fans all in one shot!!!
> 
> I got more, should I keep talking???? :lol:


If I had a decent eye doctor I wouldn't need a gun like that!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah keep talking!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> I have seen a pistol exactly like that before. One of my buddy's dads is a gun collector and he had one of those at his house. I will see if I can dig up any info.


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > You could take out three miserable Broncos fans all in one shot!!!
> ...


I am guessing there is alot of people in the Fargo area that could use a gun like that in that case! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I told you after the triple vision, just shoot the one in the middle..........Looks like it worked!!!!!! :lol:

I wish someone had given me some help before I pulled off my first bow whiff ever!!!!!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I told the guy yesterday I would give him a hundred bucks for it, and he came in this morning and took it so I'm the proud owner of a triple barrel heat seeking flock gun!!!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Let me know when you are going to shoot it, I will get the eye patches and Antibiotic ointment ready!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto! You will have to post up when you head out to shoot it. I have got to see this. heck, you could charge admission to either:

1) Watch YOU shoot it and see what happens

2) Charge someone else to shoot it...get the advise of professional council though first! :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I honestly don't think shooting it is a problem!!! First I have to find the caliber, it appears to be a .32?? It's in great shape with just some surface rust. I'll definetly need some safety glasses first. My prescrition glasses cost me thousands and can't afford another pair!! :wink: I'm lucky to scrape up enough cash for a gopher hunt to central ND after the last visit!! :lol: 
There is a little black powder residue in the barrels so it has been shot!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i would try and shoot it like they do on guns and ammo tie a string to the trigger and stand back. cool gun!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Be VERY careful shooting it. In fact, id have someone with some experience with possible old weapons have a look at it first.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm thinking after the Lions win this weekend I'll have plenty of Vikes fans volunteering to use it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That was an old favorite of riverboat gamblers. I think they called it a duckfoot. I think you can still buy them at Dixie Gun Works, but I'm not sure. They made a lot of reproductions 20 years ago. You could get a brass frame for $35. The 45 caliber were loaded with about 20 gr of tripple F black. I guess the idea was that with one step back you had the other three guys at the table covered. 

Edit: here you go. Duckfoot and cutlass. http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_in ... cts_id=866


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

back on topic of wwhat he was asking, it is an italian 1700s pistol. i've seen em before but they arent extremely common.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I would ask drakekiller. He has the gun shop on University across the street from Woodrow Wilson High and the Dairy Queen. I trust that guys' knowledge.


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

It was used by boarding parties at sea. I came across one in a museum on the west coast. That's how they had it listed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Roger, it looks like that was the first use for it.

http://www.fcsutler.com/fckitguns.asp



> Duckfoot Pistol, "Early Mutiny and Riot Gun". Swashbuckling riot gun.....many sea captains relied on a brace of these pistols to control a scurvy crew and put down a mutinous rebellion on the high seas. A common sight on the old sailing ships was the first mate standing by with his duckfoot during ships punishment at the captains mast. The crack of the whip and the blood drawn by the lash could excite a crew into mutiny. Three simultaneous shots kept the fear of the lord in a sailors heart for who knows, he may be the one to take a ball. .36 caliber, net wt 2 lbs. 10 1/2" overall.


Here is a flintlock four barrel:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/61896f80-213a ... oot-Pistol

http://www.gamblingmore.com/node/33428


> The Duckfoot came in either a three- or five-barreled model, Bland said, and all barrels would shoot at the same time; he said the model once was known as the "mutiny pistol," because naval or police officers could use it to shoot several mutineers or rioters at once, and was also a favorite of owners of gambling houses.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman, Roger,and others,
Thank you for taking the time to do a little research on this pistol. I am thinking you are on track with the replica, and by the looks of it I probably paid new price for a used pistol!!  I do still feel confident in shooting this thing as it does appear to be in very good shape. Why I want to shoot it I don't know, but it just seems pretty cool!! Also I think I could make a grip out of the right shed antler!!!

I have another pistol that I need to get pics. of to pick some brains. It is a LOT older than this one, and has kind of a bell barrell on the end! This one I am positive is not a replica. It is the kind of pistol where you could picture it being used by a pirate at less than 5 feet, because that is about where it would be accurate! One thing about this pistol is according to an uncle of mine it is probably rare due to the fact of the nipple being in the center of the barrel as opposed to the side???


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> I'm thinking after the Lions win this weekend I'll have plenty of Vikes fans volunteering to use it!!!!! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> One thing about this pistol is according to an uncle of mine it is probably rare due to the fact of the nipple being in the center of the barrel as opposed to the side???


that is true. even if it is a replica, it is rare.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> My prescrition glasses cost me thousands and can't afford another pair!! I'm lucky to scrape up enough cash for a gopher hunt to central ND after the last visit!!


You knew it wouldn't be cheap to try and make YOU look good, right!!???????????? :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> > My prescrition glasses cost me thousands and can't afford another pair!! I'm lucky to scrape up enough cash for a gopher hunt to central ND after the last visit!!
> 
> 
> You knew it wouldn't be cheap to try and make YOU look good, right!!???????????? :wink:


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

